
Python 101 - FmF
I&#x27;m looking to learn python, any suggestions on books or online resources.
======
asicsp
* Beginner to programming - [https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/) and [http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python-2e/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python-2e/)

* Already know a language - [https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/python3/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/python3/) and [https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/)

* In depth - Fluent Python ([http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032519.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032519.do))

* Pythonic way - [https://gist.github.com/JeffPaine/6213790](https://gist.github.com/JeffPaine/6213790) and [http://www.effectivepython.com/](http://www.effectivepython.com/)

* Practice - [https://www.codewars.com/](https://www.codewars.com/)

For more links, see a list I
made([https://github.com/learnbyexample/scripting_course/blob/mast...](https://github.com/learnbyexample/scripting_course/blob/master/Python_curated_resources.md))

------
jpetersonmn
This is pretty good for beginners.

[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

What I found helped me the most was find some real world things that you'd
like to accomplish and just start digging in. You'll learn the things you need
along the way. I don't usually find tutorials very helpful as they just tell
me to type some exact thing and surprise surprise I get the response from the
tutorial, that doesn't really teach me much.

Good luck.

~~~
FmF
This is great, thx

------
jquast
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/)

------
Jtsummers
[https://docs.python.org/3.6/tutorial/](https://docs.python.org/3.6/tutorial/)

There are probably other resources, but I've honestly found this to be an
effective way to introduce people to Python. Go through it, practice it, then
read the rest of the documentation as you need it.

If you have a specific application in mind, people may be able to offer
additional input. But for just learning the language, this is effective.

~~~
FmF
Thanks for the responses, helpful!

------
quantum_nerd
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

~~~
kevinmgranger
I, along with many others, have several criticisms
([https://sopython.com/wiki/LPTHW_Complaints](https://sopython.com/wiki/LPTHW_Complaints))
of LPTHW.

~~~
EnderMB
I'm working my way through LPTHW, and from what I can tell (I'm at exercise 35
now) most of these criticisms are now out of date with what he's currently
teaching.

From what I understand, LPTHW was essentially a book/course that the author
had written to help a friend with zero programming knowledge learn how to
write code, so with that in mind I can let some of the criticisms go, namely
the weird order in which things are taught compared to other beginner language
books and the condescending tone. I can also let some of the naming
conventions go, because the book is meant to be followed in a linear fashion.

Given that many of these criticisms are out of date, and given that Zed Shaw
is teaching Python 3 despite having some strong opinions, it's entirely
possible that Zed the person can continue to hold these opinions, but can
swallow his pride enough to fix issues other experienced developers have found
with the book, and has chosen to teach Python 3 without pushing an agenda.

As for my opinions on the book, as an experienced .NET developer trying to
enter the Python/Linux world I find it a bit too basic at times. What I've
really enjoyed has been the rote learning aspect. Paired with the videos for
each chapter, forcing myself to write the code, follow the study drills, and
then watch the video after each chapter to compare approaches has resulted in
me retaining much of what has been taught. As a book it feels lacking, but as
a packaged course it feels good.

Once I finish his course, I'll probably follow up with another Python book to
fill any holes before I move onto any particular web framework stuff.

------
ghandic
Obviously youtube is your best friend here, but once you are ready to give
things a try I'd hop straight onto Kaggle and play around with some code and
look at what code other people have created for the same challenge

------
_RPM
CPython source. Once you understand the implementation the syntax will come
naturally. I’ve been reading CPython for a few years now and it’s very
readable C code.

------
brakmic
[https://python.swaroopch.com/](https://python.swaroopch.com/)

------
du_bing
Codecademy

Learn Python the Hard Way

Core Python Application Programming(2nd, 3rd edition)

